# re: first time bow hunter



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

muzzy mx4 or slicktrick magnums? i think ive been talked out of mechanicals for my upcoming elk hunt and have heard and read good things about these two brands. anyone have any additional input?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Start off with your bow. What is it? Poundage? How big of head are you looking for? 125 Grain?

Also, what kind of arrows are you shooting?

I am a firm believer in the Magnus Snuffers. They may not fly as long and true as some of the others, however they hit like a .338! They leave a big hole.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I would agree with hunt4P&Y about Snuffer SS's. I have tried them before flew alrighty, surley a rugged head. Just sold 5 for like 35$. Ive used MX3's for a little while, they flew great. They were only 3 or so inches below my field points, so that was an easy tune. I would like to try the Grizztricks coming out by Slick Trick, they look like some bad heads. I would say try to get one or two heads of each and let em fly to see how they do out of your set. I think the Slick Tricks would be easier to resharpen with a Gatco setup. Havent tried any 4 bladers except Buzzcuts and Stingers though. You also have to be concerned with head weight like Hunt4P&Y stated. To keep a good FOC weight 125 might be better then 100. Arrows like carbon express FOC arrows are good like that. These days once you put a wrap on, lumenock and 4" vanes your rear end may to heavy. be Measure your arrow. Balance the arrow on your finger and draw where the arrow balances, measure from there to the throat of nock divide that by your arrow length minus .50 then x 100 and you should have your FOC %. this should be between 12-15% if its higher lighten your head. Although if your arrows are flying good and your alittle over heavy in the from you should be alright. With longer shots this comes more important. If its way off your arrow spine is wrong. Lets see, I would say when looking at these heads, look at ruggedness (construction and blade thickness), blade replacement cost, ease of blade honing, and cutting diameter. Maybe get one or two of each used and try em out.

Otherwise, what type/spine arrows you using?


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the input. the arrows i purchased are GoldTip Expedition Hunter 7595s. i'm using 100 grain field tips for practice. i bought a Blackhole target today and some Slicktrick magnum 100 grain broadheads today. with my field tips i shot at 30 and 40 yards for the first time. i was hitting in the kill zone consistently with the field tips. i think im ready to try s broadhead and see where its hitting. i hope these slicktricks are all there cracked up to be. if not i have about a month in a half to try a muzzy, montec and maybe even a tlock shuttle. thanks for the input i will definitely take it under serious consideration.


----------

